# waing period ~



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

just to say hi and introduce myself as the latest newcomer. alisa, 37, been trying since i was 29 so as you can imagine pretty anxious. just had egg tranfere yesterday so now all i can do is wait. would love to hear from anyone who wishes to share experiences and hopes luv alisa xxxxcolor=blue][/color]


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi alisa welcome to FF. FF is a wonderful place full of infomation and support.  All the best for you 2WW


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

 with your 2 week wait!

I have added the link below for the 2ww thread that you might want to have a look at

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

loads of 

love
suzie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Alisa* and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Alisa - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck on your 2ww and I hope your not finding it tooo long a wait!

Kay xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hi Alisa*

*Welcome to Fertility Friends*​








*FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times...
**
Here are a few links to get you started.

Ladies in waiting - Our board for ladies on the 2 week wait after Embryo Transfer http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

The 2ww wait diaries - here you can write your own diary about your treatment and 2 week wait http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

The IVF general chit chat boards as well - Have a chat with ladies going through IVF too - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

There is also the general area, fully of chit chat and games too - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

Also check out the location board for other members in your area.

Hope to see you posting soon,

Bekie xxx*


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to FF! 

Good luck with the 2ww. 

I'm sure you'll find this place addictive, just like I have. Everyone is really friendly and full of excellent advice. Don't forget to check out the chat room when you get a chance. 

Jen x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Alisa 

Welcome to FF.  

Take the time to check out the links that the lovely Bekie has left you and don't forget to try out the chatroom! It's lots of fun.

Sending you luck, love and positivity  

Vicki x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Alisa,

Welcome to the site hunni,

And masses of       on your 2ww.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Alisa,

Welcome to fertility friends it a wonderful site for advice and support.

   with your 2ww, I got my fingers crossed for you Hun!


                                            Strawberries x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Alisa!! 

Welcome to FF darling. I spoke to you briefly in chat before and hopefully I haven't scared you off!!    

Just give us a shout if you need a hand with anything!!

Kisses,

Mandy xx


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Alisa and welcome to ff
first of all good look on the 2ww.
have your dh look at the mens room you never know he might like it


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Alisa. Just popping in to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff
you have found the right place to come for all the help and support you need we are all lovely ladies and always hear when you need to chat
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI alisa welcome to FF
Chirs


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

just wanted to say hiya and hope you are baring up on your 2WW, it's more like a 2 year wait!

got your PM and will reply later when i'm home from work

Good Luck sweetie

love Em X


----------

